# Acer Power APFH-EC3520C Celeron D 352(3.20GHz)



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Received this system from Newegg on Friday (3/23):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16883103051

1 >> Out of the Box: CD/DVD+RW would not burn. Sees all disks as unformatted and trys to format and hangs.

Acer support clains it is a "Vista" problem and to wait for a patch. They say they are seeing a lot of similar issues. Bull.

Will have to RMA to Newegg and hope the second machine does not do the same.

2 >> Comes with Norton -- doubled the bootup time. You don't want to install this if you make the mistake of purchasing any system with these specks


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Morning Rog.

I bought an Acer with XP Mce on it.
It came with NTI as the CD/DVD burning software.
NTI's interface looked confusing and I only used it to do the initial imaging of the OS and one DVD data back up.
I do remember it throwing a warning that the DVD needed formatting before it would burn, but it burned ok. I was not packet writing as far as I knew and didn't like the complication.
So I installed Nero 6 but not the packet writing software.
I already owned it so nothing out of pocket.

Since then, no problems.....knock on wood.

You might try installing some other CD/DVD burning software that's compatible with Vista and see what happens.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hi Stoner -- it does this with both DVD/RW's and CD/RWs.

If I take the option to format it just hangs.

For what it's worth I'm going to delete my dis of Newegg above -- since I just got off the phone with them and they WiLL exchange the product, just had to call.

I don't know what's up with this. I've tried burning both through Windows and their installed NTI software. Using the latter, it tells me after an extradornary long time for even a 3 kb notepad file, that the burn has completed successfully. Try to open the disk, and Windows sees it as blank and needing formatting. It would not do the initial imaging backup -- that's how I discovered the problem.

I HOPE it's just bad hardware -- else I'm stuck with a lemon.
Glad your experience turned out better, at least there is some hope.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thought I'd update this for what it's worth.

Got my RMA back from Newegg (they are a class act) -- and guess what?

This DVD burner WORKS in the RW format -- where the other failed! 

(so far) knock on wood


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Good to hear it's working out


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Me too, I was starting to think it WAS a Vista problem after a bit more research.


----------

